# What are yo supposed to eb doing right now?



## Chief Zackrai (Jun 5, 2010)

Math homework XD I've had like a week to do it but I'm lazy. XD
Also, Language Arts.


----------



## Autumn (Jun 5, 2010)

lurking tcod


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jun 5, 2010)

oh... have fun with that now... XP


----------



## spaekle (Jun 5, 2010)

Well, I'm out of school so not much. 

I guess I _could_ be practicing my driving or doing some figure studies or filling out my rooming form for college.


----------



## Spoon (Jun 5, 2010)

Nothing at the moment, but I could be doing something productive, like ride my bike or something.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jun 5, 2010)

why? then you can't post here and make me laugh :)


----------



## Zuu (Jun 5, 2010)

jackshit. school's out. bahaha.


----------



## Tailsy (Jun 5, 2010)

Buying a dress for the Valedictory Dinner... getting a job...


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 6, 2010)

I've _finished_ my web design project.

Now I'm doing this and making another YouTube Poop.


----------



## Murkrow (Jun 6, 2010)

Sleeping


----------



## Green (Jun 6, 2010)

Jessie said:


> getting a job


----------



## Kinova (Jun 6, 2010)

Revising for my Philosophy and the Ethics exams tomorrow. |C raaaaarg too many opinions to remember


----------



## Diz (Jun 6, 2010)

Sleeping. It's 5:30 AM an I'm still up for no reason


----------



## Tailsy (Jun 6, 2010)

You're _twelve_.


----------



## nastypass (Jun 6, 2010)

Dezzuu said:


> jackshit. school's out. bahaha.


Aww yeah, high five.  B)


----------



## Saith (Jun 6, 2010)

RS revision.  :|


----------



## Barubu (Jun 6, 2010)

Nothing. Hey, for once in my life I'm actually doing what I'm supposed to. :)


----------



## Flora (Jun 6, 2010)

helping my family get ready for my sis's graduation party ^^;


----------



## Green (Jun 6, 2010)

Jessie said:


> You're _twelve_.


and broke. 8| plus i've got nothing else to do.


----------



## Tarvos (Jun 6, 2010)

revising for exams


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Jun 7, 2010)

Drinking water. I'm kinda thirsty.

Edit:Drank some.


----------



## Dinru (Jun 7, 2010)

I have a project for Art Class that's worth 20% of my grade, is due in two days, and is half-done. But it's very... uncanny valley at the moment.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Jun 7, 2010)

What I should be doing:

- Preparing my final exam for speech
- Preparing the two very important things I have to say to two people tomorrow...
- Cleaning my room
- Doing something productive


----------



## Chopsuey (Jun 7, 2010)

Nothing. And I'm doing great st it.

Actually, I really need to EV train a bit and get a Salac berry, but I'm lazy and tired. Because of my stupid nocturnal mind.

Oh, dammit. The toads outside are having a croaking competition. Sleeping'll be a bitch tonight...


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jun 7, 2010)

Sleeping. It's 2:30 in the morning and I haven't been able to go to sleep till 4 for a week. ><


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Jun 11, 2010)

Letting the rabbit out, which I'm going to go do in a few minutes.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Jun 11, 2010)

Tech summative.
Reviewing for my French exam.
Practicing violin.
Practicing keyboard.
Drawing.
Taking a shower.

Yeah I don't know.


----------



## Alxprit (Jun 11, 2010)

I should totally play actual songs I was told to practice on my piano. But instead I play whatever comes up on my Video Game Soundtracks. I love doing that.


----------



## Yarnchu (Jun 12, 2010)

Sleeping. And studying for my Japanese exam. But other than that, nothing....


----------



## KayKay (Jun 17, 2010)

Just eating lunch. I'm not doing it because it's not ready yet. Haha, I have an uneventful life.

I guess I should be revising for my maths re-sit but I don't need to be doing that 24/7.


----------



## Barubu (Jun 17, 2010)

Typing on the forums, but I don't feel like it.


Shut up.


----------



## Murkrowfeather (Jun 19, 2010)

Since I'm supposed to get up at six in the morning tomorrow for animeNEXT ( =D! ) but I'm not sleeping quiiiite yet, I guess I should be doing either that or writing some fanfic or another. Or training my Quilava. Any of the previous would do.


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm supposed to be sleeping. Yet at nearly midnight, I don't feel like doing so. I'd rather stay up and go on various websites from my iPod, which has horrible Internet connectivity.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 19, 2010)

Hematophyte said:


> I'm supposed to be sleeping. Yet at nearly midnight, I don't feel like doing so. I'd rather stay up and go on various websites from my iPod, which has horrible Internet connectivity.


That's exactly what I did at nearly midnight with my iPod last night.


----------



## Thorne (Jun 19, 2010)

Whatever I'm doing right now is something I shouldn't do, as I'm not allowed to be at my computer at this time but I say SCREW THE RULES I AM BORED.


----------

